# Maumee Bay



## iceman123 (Dec 23, 2010)

was wondering if anyone was fishing maumee bay and if so how they were doing??


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

maumee bay from bayshore edision out to 1/2 mile is open water, after that there is a huge pile of shovel ice clear across
to little cedar point, frieghter went thru last friday and broke
the river and channel, ice towards turle island looks good 
from where I can see, but that just a guess.


----------



## HOCKEY (Jan 27, 2008)

re check the bay from high vantage spot tues, pockets of open 
water all over the place, river channel open from frieght,
lots of shovel ice, lots of open water from maumee bay state park back to bayshore edision, further out large pockets of
open water all over the ice as far out as I could see. check out crane creek and camp perry sunday, open water after first
pressure break.,


----------



## sandylakeerie (Nov 1, 2009)

Because of the massive use of water by First Energy's Bayshore Power Plant - 759 million gallons a day on average(in the winter the whole Maumee River goes throguh the plant to cool the water) - noone can ice fish, skate, ice boat, etc. on souothern Maumee Bay from the Bayshore power plant east to Maumee Bay State Park/Little Cedar Point. 
If Bayshore put in cooling towers like they have at Davis Besse and Fermi 2 - southern Maumee Bay would be available for winter activities.
There would also be a lot more fish in Maumee Bay and Lake Erie.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

but...that open water is AWESOME for late season duck hunting ! ! !


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

CMFish51 said:


> but...that open water is AWESOME for late season duck hunting ! ! !


Amen to that brother. 

I thought Fermi II and Bessie are Nuclear plants. Edison on bayshore is still coal last time I checked. I love reading hippie rhetoric every now and again.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Read up about that water intake for Bayshore First Energy, was rather eye opening to me;

http://www.maumeetackle.net/area-en....html?osCsid=e3db537e13769a663d66915f7195bb27


----------



## AvianHunter (Jan 23, 2009)

....and it doesn't pull the WHOLE Maumee River through it's intake. Not even close...


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

This has been going on as long as the plant has been there .if it is so hard on the fish why did we have the hey days of the 80s with it there? Tell us the real reason Sandy why you are against this and post and run to try to get the fishermen on your side. Find it wierd that most of the ones on here that post about this are new users. I know who Sandy is and she has other motives that she is not talking to people about on here.
Dwayne


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks wiz, that was my point. I have read that coolwater and to me its all propaganda. Does the plant kill fish, i'm sure it does. In the numbers that report talks about, I highly doubt. 

I think there was a post on a duckhunting forum or something like that with a dead commorant, they cut the belly open on the commorant and it was stuffed full of yellow perch. Now that I believe.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Propaganda? Take a look at the pdf from First Energy's own study (the one where they contracted with Kinectrics). I agree it's propaganda if it's just random folks spouting off their opinions but when it's the plant's own study and other supporting documentation from the EPA... I'm inclined to believe.

Overall, the issue doesn't matter to me if the ODNR is willing to accept these findings and artificially maintain the fisheries with these anticipated losses. I also use plenty of energy and don't plan to stop anytime soon.

Trust me im no hippie tree huggin' dooms-dayer, but I would support anything the plant could do to reduce the current impact it has on the lake.


----------

